# Teichboden verschlammt, Wasser stinkt



## gitta (10. Juli 2008)

Hi, 
habe mir einen biologischen Teichschlammentferner bestellt.

Weiß jemand, ob das was bringt? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichboden verschlammt, Wasser stinkt*

meines wissens nach sind diese *Mittelchen* alle schrott

leih dir lieber nen teichsauger aus und hols damit raus (reinige ihn aber -vorher - ordentlich da noch böse mikroben vom vorreinger drann sein könnten)


----------



## Made_in_Essen (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichboden verschlammt, Wasser stinkt*

Hallo!

Ich persönlich denke, dass Teichschlammentferner nicht wirklich etwas bringen können. Die eigentliche Ursache....den Schlamm...können sie ja schließlich nicht einfach wegzaubern. Ich habe aber persönlich keine Erfahrungen mit diesen Mitteln gemacht.
Bevor wir unseren Teich "renoviert" haben, war das Wasser braun und der Teichgrund voller Schlamm. Ich hab dann mit nem Teichsauger das Wasser und den ganzen Schlamm rausgesaugt. Sicherlich habe ich damit auch viele Insekten mit abgesaugt....aber die kommen bestimmt bald wieder und irgendwie mußte der Teich sauber werden. Solche Sauger kann man günstig leihen....kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## gitta (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichboden verschlammt, Wasser stinkt*

Danke aus Berlin.
Werd´ das Zeug aber trotzdem reinkippen, denn die 20 € sind schon futsch.
Gruß Gitta


----------



## Dr.J (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichboden verschlammt, Wasser stinkt*

Hallo Gitta,

Ich hoffe, ich komme nicht zu spät. Bitte schütte das Zeug nicht in den Teich. Da gehört es nicht hin. Wenn die 20 Euro futsch sind, dann kannst du es ebenso in die Toilette schütten.

Diese Mittelchen bewirken rein garnichts, außer den Geldbeutel schmaler zu machen. Vllt. kannst du es zurückgeben?

Nimmst du denn auch Medikamente, für die du viel Geld ausgegeben hast, dir dein Arzt aber davon abgeraten hat? Wohl eher nicht.

Nimm einen Schlammsauger, der bewirkt wenigstens was.

Nix für ungut.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichboden verschlammt, Wasser stinkt*

Jau Gitta,

innerhalb von 14 Tagen oder 4 Wochen (je nach Baumarkt) kannst du die orginalvershlossene Packung mit Bon ohne Begründung zurückgeben.  

   Wenn Du dass Zeuch reinkippst kannst du gleich das ganze Teichwasser auspumpen da dieses dann im Eimer sein wird und die armen Lebewesen darin ebenfalls.   

+ dann kannste auch gleich den Schlamm per Schüppe+Eimer vorsichtig rausholen ....

Logisch nachgedacht: wo soll denn der Schlamm hin wenns Mittel drinn ist ?- sich auflösen und nach oben steigen + in der Luft verfliegen ... das glaubst du doch nicht wirklich oder ?


----------



## gitta (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichboden verschlammt, Wasser stinkt*

Hi, aus der Hauptstadt,

danke für die tollen Antworten.

 Beschreibung hat sich aber so supi angehört ..... "soll in Sauerstoff und was weiß ich umgewandelt werden!!!"

Es ist das Ganze nun nutzlos oder sogar wirklich schädlich?

Hilfe !!!!

Gitta


----------



## gitta (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichboden verschlammt, Wasser stinkt*

An Jürgen,
auch Grüße ans Frankenland - da komm´ ich nämlich her ........Fürth

Gitta


----------



## Uli (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichboden verschlammt, Wasser stinkt*

hallo gitta,
dann kennst du ja den spruch.das mittelchen ist für die fürth 
gruß uli


----------



## gitta (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichboden verschlammt, Wasser stinkt*

Hallo an alle,

da ich den "biologischen Teichschlammabsauger zwar bestellt habe, er aber noch nicht da ist, mach´ ich das Ganze nun rückgängig.

Wo kann ich in Berlin einen Absauger mieten????

Läuft zur Zeit sowieso alles schief - nun ist der Schlauch meiner Filteranlage porös und das Wasser spritzt daneben. Wahrscheinlich, weil ich sie jede Woche sauber machen muss - das gibt der Schlauch nicht her.

Aber meine Kois hatten Nachwuchs und der Verein versaut das Wasser ganz schön.

Schon jetzt wieder vielen Dank für ´ne Antwort.

Gitta


----------



## Frank (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichboden verschlammt, Wasser stinkt*

Hallo Gitta,

wegen des Schlammsaugers frag mal im Garten-/Zoohandel nach. Dort müsstest du eigentlich einen leihen können. 
Wenn nicht, können sie dir aber zumindest sagen, wo du einen bekommst.
Bei uns (Bramsche, Niedersachsen) kostet das ausleihen eines Schlammsaugers 10,-- € pro Tag.  

Wieviele von den Rackern hast du denn im Teich? Weil 6.000 Liter ist eigentlich schon die Untergrenze für einen Koiteich.


----------



## gitta (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichboden verschlammt, Wasser stinkt*

Hallo, Frank,

danke für den Tipp. Eigentlich hatte ich mal 5 Kois (und Shbunkins und Goldfische). Die schönen bunten Kois hat der __ Fischreiher verputzt - ein silberner und ein schwarzer blieben übrig. Und die haben Junge gekriegt. Haben alle "Affengesichter" und sind dunkel mit silber und gold (ca. 12 St.). Habe schon welche geangelt und verschenkt, aber die Biester lassen sich nicht so leicht fangen. Sind alle putzmunter - der silberne ist schon 35 cm lang. Jetzt habe ich noch einen orange-silber, weil ich andere Farben möchte.
Fin im Moment noch zu blöd, um Bilder reinzustellen, versuch´s aber bald.

Schönen Sonntag

Gitta


----------

